# Curtains dubai is best curtains shop in dubai



## soniadubai

Welcome to Curtains dubai , the most prestigious dedicated window dressings site in the UAE.
Our made to measure curtains offer high quality at exceptional value. Here at Dubai Curtains we've taken the complexity out of choosing curtains and roman blinds. We have put together a tailor made collection of fabrics.

Alternatively, arrange an appointment and we will arrange a time that fits in with your schedule. On arrival our advisor will assist you in selecting the ideal set of curtains, and help you bring together the finishing touches of your interior design with pelmets, tie backs, matching cushions and throws to complete the look!
Expert Curtains Craftmanship in Dubai At Dubai Curtains we are always happy to hear from you whether you have an enquiry about the services that we are offering. When our sales advisors visit you they will be able to answer any questions or concerns about the measuring or installation of your curtains in dubai .
If you are undecided about the right colour or texture the sales advisor will be able to show you the colour against your current decor and see what the texture is like up close.


----------

